# October Flounder Report - Pic Heavy



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

October was a great month for flounder gigging here in Rockport, TX. We limited on flounder on nearly every trip, and the size of the fish was big this month. (26 trips taken in October, 25 full flounder limits). We had a short period during the middle to late part of the month where the bigger flounder showed up, and we did very well gigging fish in the 22-25" class. Higher than normal tides and dirty water were constant problems this month, but I didn't let it get me down. We found most of our fish this month in out of the way places, usually making long boat rides to get to the best areas. Flounder season is now coming to an end, and gigging is closed for the month of November. Gigging re-opens on December 1st, and the first 3 weeks of December are when we usually get the largest fish of the year, at the tail-end of the flounder run. Give me a call if you want to get a "trophy size" flounder in December. Fish during the first 3 weeks of December usually run in the 20-29" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 18-23, 26-31
January: 1-31
February: 1, 4-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Bout to get on the road to Rockport in about an hour. Hoping to get a few of those flatties. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures*

more pics


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pics*

pics from this week


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Open December dates*

Still plenty of open dates for December gigging, when we get the biggest fish of the year. Open dates listed below:

*December: 3, 4, 6, 7, 11-13, 15, 16, 19-23, 27-31.*

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------

